# دروس فيديو لتعليم برمجة الاوتوكاد بالفيجوال دوت نت



## سميرة عبد الله (11 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم
باذن الله تعالى سوف اقدم على التوالي دروس لتعليم برمجة الاوتوكاد بالفيجوال دوت نت
و ذلك حسب ما تكون الظروف سانحة 
نبدأ بالدرس الاول :
http://www.4shared.com/rar/B611_hwU/less1.html*
رابط الدرس الثاني :
http://www.gulfup.com/X3gljqudms1da
هذا شرح لجزء من برنامج قمت بتصميمه بالدوت نت لاحد المهندسين
http://www.gulfup.com/X94przrwsjkkcok
الدرس الثالث
(رسم خط)
http://www.4shared.com/rar/aj3fGqT1/less3.html
أو
http://www.gulfup.com/X4g9mj4njm2
الدرس الرابع : تتمة درس الخط
رابط الدرس :
http://www.4shared.com/rar/hFtfMo5w/less4.htm
الدرس الخامس:خصائص الخط
رابط الدرس :
http://www.4shared.com/rar/pzLTIUzv/file.html
الدرس السادس :
رسم قوس
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Eakg77FR/less6.html
رابط آخر للدرس السادس




الدرس السابع :



رابط آخر للدرس السابع
http://www.4shared.com/rar/MGSlFO_Z/less7.html
الدرس الثامن : تتمة البولي لاين



رابط آخر للدرس الثامن
http://www.4shared.com/rar/DoxIX9Ei/less8.html


*مع تمنياتي بالفائدة للجميع*​

ملاحظة


> يمكن تطبيق الدروس على الفيجوال بيسك 6 مع بعض التعديلات
> يوجد شرح مفصل للاستاذ حسام في المنتدى عن البرمجة بالفيجوال بيسك 6
> كما يوجد كتاب كنت قد انزلته في المنتدى يشرح هذا الموضوع رابطه :
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/Sjmeczya/_____6.html


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 مارس 2012)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## goldbeeerg (11 مارس 2012)

*شكرا مهندسة سميرة متابع مع حضرتك إن شاء الله 
لو أمكن إظهار سهم الماوس لانه لا يظهر فى الفيديو
و جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## محمود الصقار (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وفقكى الله , إن شاء الله تستمرين على خير

محمود الصقار


----------



## usama_usama2003 (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (11 مارس 2012)

اعتذر لكم عن بعض الاخطاء التي تظهر في لفظ المصطلح بالانكليزي
لان لغتي الفرنسي و انا اعاني من هذا الامر و لكن الصورة تغني عن الكلام
رابط الدرس الثاني :
http://www.gulfup.com/X3gljqudms1da


----------



## archivil (11 مارس 2012)

جزيل الشكر لحضرتك


----------



## elmasry25012012 (11 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (12 مارس 2012)

*مثال على اهمية هذا العلم*

هذا شرح لجزء من برنامج قمت بتصميمه بالدوت نت لاحد المهندسين
http://www.gulfup.com/Xg143iszfe​


----------



## kaouha (13 مارس 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (13 مارس 2012)

*الدرس الثالث: رسم خط*

رابط الدرس http://www.gulfup.com/X4g9mj4njm2


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مارس 2012)

سميرة عبد الله قال:


> رابط الدرس http://www.gulfup.com/X4g9mj4njm2



الرجاء التاكد من الرابط ..حاولت تنزيله مرتين وفي كل مرة يعطي ملف تالف عند الفك


----------



## archivil (13 مارس 2012)

جزيل الشكر للمهندسة سميرة عبد الله 

ولكن بالنسبة للدرس الثالث الصوت مشوش من الدقيقة الثالثة


----------



## archivil (13 مارس 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الرجاء التاكد من الرابط ..حاولت تنزيله مرتين وفي كل مرة يعطي ملف تالف عند الفك



ممكن حضرتك تستخدم البرنامج التالي لفك الضغط

http://www.mediafire.com/?7hsmc3ho8fkk2ts


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (13 مارس 2012)

*رابط جديد للدرس الثالث*

http://www.4shared.com/rar/aj3fGqT1/less3.html


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (13 مارس 2012)

*بالنسبة لجودة التسجيل*

السلام عليكم
انني بعد تسجيل الفيديو استمع اليه و عندما اجده جيدا اقوم بتنزيله 
يرجى التأكد من ضبط الصوت عند من يجد مشكلة في الصوت
كما اني ارحب باي سؤال في الدروس السابقة ان كان هناك اي شيء غير واضح


----------



## نجانجا (13 مارس 2012)

فعلا انا بعد التنزيل الملف لا يعمل ع اى برنامج ميديا


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (14 مارس 2012)

*برامج تساعد على فتح ملفات الفيديو*

يرجى تنصيب هذين الملفين لمن لم يفتح الفيديو عندهم 
http://www.gulfup.com/X3hvlgrqatuop


----------



## archivil (14 مارس 2012)

سميرة عبد الله قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/rar/aj3fGqT1/less3.html



شكرا لحضرتك تم حل مشكلة الصوت بعد تنزيل الملف من الرابط الجديد


----------



## نجانجا (14 مارس 2012)

برده مشتغلوش :80::80:


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (14 مارس 2012)

*حل مقترح*

اسم البرنامج الذي استخدمه في تسجيل الدروس Camtasia Studio 7 يمكنكم تنزيل هذا البرنامج و فتح الملفات من خلاله


----------



## archivil (14 مارس 2012)

هل يلزم للاستفادة من هذه الشروحات ان اكون على علم بالبرمجة اولا ؟


----------



## BlackPity27 (14 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع ..واتمنى الاستمرار في رفع الحلقات 

الدرس الثالث قمت بتجربته وهو يعمل 100% وتمت اعادة ضغطه ورفعه على ال Mediafire

http://www.mediafire.com/?35q3cnan32y1dp2


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (18 مارس 2012)

الدرس الرابع : تتمة درس الخط 
رابط الدرس :
http://www.4shared.com/rar/hFtfMo5w/less4.htm


----------



## المـــرداوي (18 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرًا مهندسة سميرة

أنا حملت الدروس كلها وهي تمام شغالة 100 100

ومتابعين مع حضرتك ان شاء الله*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (18 مارس 2012)

*مشروع محاسب 2012 بالفيجوال بيسك دوت نت 2008*​*رابط التحميل*

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wwqn133nosnubn9

*

*

*وظيفة البرنامج*

*جميع العمليات الحسابية المتعلقة*

*بمكاتب النقل والتخليص والملاحة والعملاء والموردين*

*الأنظمة المستخدمة*

*VB2008 SQL2005 ACCESS *

*للتعامل مع ملفات الأوفيس من خلال البرنامج يجب تحميل*

*DsoFramer Download*

*اليوسرنيم والباسورد *
*كلمة السر : 1*
*اسم المستخدم : 1*

*بعد فتح البرنامج يمكن تغيير اليوسرنيم والباسورد كيفما تشاء*


*بدء التشغيل *
*بعتمد البرنامج على قاعدتين داتا بيس الأولى سيكول والثانية أكسس*
*عند بدء تشغعيل البرنامج يطلب التعريف بالقاعدتين*
*البرنامج يقوم بعمل اتاتش لقاعد البيانات سيكول اتوماتيكياً من خلال مربع أتاتش *
*من داخل البرنامج*
*وقاعدة بيانات أكسس يتم أختيارها من خلال مربع حوار فتح من داخل البرنامج*

*مهام البرنامج*

*1 - تعرف على ارسال الأيميلات من داخل برنامجك*
*2 - تعامل مع قواعد سيكول من برنامجك واعمل نسخ احنياطية واتاتش *
*ودى اتاتش واانشىء استعلامات*
*3 - تعرف على تخزين ملفاتك داخل قاعدة البيانات*
*4 - تعرف على عمل ربط للجداول وعمل شاشات مرتبطة*
*5 - تعرف على كيفية قراءة الأخبار من النت وعرضها قى *
*شريط أخبارى من داخل برنامجك*

*6 - تعرف على اجراء الاتصالات التليفونية من برنامجك*
*7 - تعرف على عمل شاشات حسابية عملاقة*
*8 - تعرف على عمل صيانة لقواعد بيانات اكسس*
*9 - تعرف على التعامل مع شاشات العملاء والموردين*
*10 - تعرف على صناعة التقارير باحتراف*

*11 – ترجم جمبع النصوص والملفات من داخل برنامجك *
*من خلال الانترنت*
*12 - أنشىء ملف جديد بلأسكربت*
*13 - تعرف على البحث على النت من داخل برنامجك*
*14- أقرأ القرآن من داخل برنامجك وابحث عن كل ماتحب*
*15- شغل القنوات الفضائية والاذاعات العالمية من داخل*
*برنامجك من خلال الانترنت*

*16 – تعرف على اى بى أدرس لأى شخص والاستعلام عنه*
*من داخل برنامجك من خلال الانترنت*
*17 – شغل كل الملفات الصوتية والفيديو والفلاش من داخل برنامجك*
*18 – تعرف على كيفية عمل برامج كتابة أحترافية من داخل برنامجك*
*19- تقوم بتسجيل كل مواعيدك داخل البرنامج ويتولى القيام بتذكيرك دوماَ*
*20- يوفر البرنامج لك نظام حماية كاملة وصلاحيات للمستخدمين*
*21- من البرنامج يمكنك عرض مجلدات الصور بطريقة سليت شو*
*22- من البرنامج يمكنك محرر الصور من أجراء تغيرات على الصورة*

*الصور*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (24 مارس 2012)

الدرس الخامس:خصائص الخط
رابط الدرس :
http://www.4shared.com/rar/pzLTIUzv/file.html


----------



## المـــرداوي (24 مارس 2012)

هل يمكن تطبيق الدروس والعمل على برنامج Visual basic بدلاً من Visual basic.net


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (24 مارس 2012)

طبعا يمكن تطبيق الدروس على الفيجوال بيسك 6 مع بعض التعديلات 
يوجد شرح مفصل للاستاذ حسام في المنتدى عن البرمجة بالفيجوال بيسك 6
كما يوجد كتاب كنت قد انزلته في المنتدى يشرح هذا الموضوع رابطه :
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/Sjmeczya/_____6.html*


----------



## المـــرداوي (24 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرًا ياباشمهندسة


----------



## zarzour 911 (24 مارس 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية 

سررت جداً ^^ بموضوعك الجميل..~

لدي الخبرة في مجال البرمجة الهندسية وفق الأتوكاد والفيجوال دوت نت لذلك أرجو أن نتعاون في هذا المجال

أنا حالياً أقدم ماستر قد تتطلب بعض أمور البرمجة في الأوتوكاد

لكن أستغرب لماذا عمل رسم الخطوط ضمن بيئة الدوت نت رغم أنه يمكن ارسال أمر الرسم مباشرة عبر الدوت نت ليتم عمله ضمن "بيئة الأوتوكاد" و بسطر واحد

وعند كتابة أمر رسم الخط أليست الطريقة الأفضل هي كتابة أمر الرسم كتابع فرعي**..~** ليتم تنفيذه وقت الحاجة إليه..! 

أتمنى أن يتم الرفع على متعدد عبر موقع *http://www.embedupload.com 

*شكراً لك على الموضوع المفيد

سلمت أناملك

دمت في رعاية الله وحفظه
*


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (26 مارس 2012)

ارسال الامر الى الاتوكاد لايمكنني من معرفة خصائص العنصر 
بينما رسمه برمجيا يتيح هذه الامكانية 
البرامج الفرعية عندما يكون المشروع ضخم و لكن هذه دروس تعليمية 
و من المبكر طرح موضوع البرامج الفرعية 
احاول ان تكون دروسي مبسطة ليستفيد المبتدئين في البرمجة منها


----------



## eng mohamed atty (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## zarzour 911 (27 مارس 2012)

*شكرا على توضيح وجهة نظرك ..

هل من الممكن أن ترفقي source code للبرنامج الجدار الاستنادي من أجل أن نتعلم منه؟..

*


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (27 مارس 2012)

برنامج الجدار الاستنادي حقوق ملكيته للمهندس الذي صممته له بمقابل مادي
فقط اردت منه توضيح اهمية هذا العلم لان هناك من لا يعرف اهميته


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (30 مارس 2012)

الدرس السادس :
رسم قوس 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Eakg77FR/less6.html


----------



## archivil (30 مارس 2012)

بارك الله في حضرتك


----------



## archivil (30 مارس 2012)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملف بسبب وجود مشكلة في فك ضغط الملف , استخدمت اكثر من برنامج فك الضغط ولكن الملف ( file is broken )


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (30 مارس 2012)

رابط آخر للدرس السادس


----------



## archivil (30 مارس 2012)

سميرة عبد الله قال:


> رابط آخر للدرس السادس


 الحمد لله الان الملف يعمل جيدا , جزيل الشكر لحضرتك على الرابط الجديد .


----------



## zarzour 911 (30 مارس 2012)

تم تحميل درس القوس وتم مشاهدة الفيديو القصير

هل من مرجع لتعلم البرمجة بواسطة الأتوكاد ؟ لأني أريد أشياء متقدمة


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (31 مارس 2012)

*


zarzour 911 قال:



تم تحميل درس القوس وتم مشاهدة الفيديو القصير

هل من مرجع لتعلم البرمجة بواسطة الأتوكاد ؟ لأني أريد أشياء متقدمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا مرجع مفيد :
http://www.4shared.com/document/POqbrr3q/AutoCAD_2006_VBA.html

*


----------



## zarzour 911 (4 أبريل 2012)

مشكورة يا بشمهندسة


----------



## نبيل فرغلى اسماعيل (5 أبريل 2012)

*تسلم ايديكي على البرنامج ونريد المزيد*


----------



## alselk2010 (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (8 أبريل 2012)

اعتذر عن التأخير ي اضافة دروس جديدة ..
هناك بعض الصعوبات في التسجيل... 
ان شاء الله نختم الدروس بمثال عملي ...يلخص الدروس


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (8 أبريل 2012)

*الدرس السابع : رسم دائرة و بولي لاين*

رابط الدرس :


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (8 أبريل 2012)

رابط آخر للدرس السابع
http://www.4shared.com/rar/MGSlFO_Z/less7.html


----------



## archivil (8 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله في حضرتك مهندسة سميرة , تم تحميل الدرس السابع , وان شاء الله مستمرين مع حضرتك في باقي الدروس .


----------



## archivil (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا , ونحن في انتظار الدرس الثامن


----------



## eng medooo (15 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعة حد يرد عليا في استفساااار ده في برنامج safe 12

هل من الممكن حزف بعض التسليح من اسياخ الحديد بعد التصميم وذلك اثناء عمل edit reinforcement من البرنامج نفسه...وانا لا اسأل علي عمل edit من الاوتوكاد ..انا بسأل قبل ما اعمل تصدير للاوتوكاااد

السؤال مباشرا .... هل يمكن حزف احد الاسياخ بعد التصميم ام لا


في مشكلة برده مضايقاني جدا رغم ان التسليح التصميم للبرنامج ممتاااااااااااز

بس في التسليح العلوي للكمرات بيقطع الحديد بصورة غريبه جدا بحيث ان ممكن البحر يكون 3 متر مثلا تلاقيه مقطع فيه 3 تقطيعات وده اهدار للحديد مش توفير لان مسافات التداخل بتزود طول التسليح

مش عارف ممكن الغي الموضوع ده ازاي خصوصا التسليح العلوي في الجوانب​


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (16 أبريل 2012)

*الدرس الثامن*

الدرس الثامن : تتمة البولي لاين


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (16 أبريل 2012)

رابط آخر للدرس الثامن
http://www.4shared.com/rar/DoxIX9Ei/less8.html


----------



## archivil (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## naelco (21 أبريل 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات واتمنى ان تفيديني بموضوع تخزين المعلومات المستخرجة من خصائص الرسم داخل ما يسمى ب xrecords


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (21 أبريل 2012)

*المشروع*

رابط سورس كود المشروع:




المهندس الذي يسأل عن تخزين خصائص ضمن قواعد بيانات هذه مرحلة متقدمة 
اود التدرج بالدروس للوصول اليها خصوصا ان هناك بعض من المهندسين ليست لهم خلفية
واسعة في مجال البرمجة
اذا كان هناك نقطة محددة ترغب في معرفتها احاول المساعدة قدر المستطاع


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (26 أبريل 2012)

الدرس التاسع:
اين نبحث عن الكود و كيفية استخدامه في البرنامج
رابط الدرس:
http://www.4shared.com/rar/9etaq3LF/less9.html


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (26 أبريل 2012)

رابط آخر للدرس التاسع


----------



## archivil (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر ناصر (27 أبريل 2012)

thank u


----------



## حيدر ناصر (27 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

شكرا الك عمجهودك الواضح


----------



## archivil (14 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسة سميرة وان شاء الله منتظرين باقي المحاضرات


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (14 مايو 2012)

اعتذر عن التأخير بسبب ظروف تمنعني من تسجيل الدروس
قريبا ان شاء الله احاول تنزيل درس جديد


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (18 مايو 2012)

الدرس العاشر:
التهشير 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tlTDZyK3/less10.html


----------



## archivil (19 مايو 2012)

شكرا لحضرتك على هذا المجهود الرائع , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (22 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اكبر رايق (9 يوليو 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة


----------



## eng md (1 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجزيكي خير ياهندسة علي المجهود الرائع ومستني باقي الحلقات


----------



## eng.ramy00 (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود مدكور (5 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت الروابط على المديا فير او اى رابط غير الفورشير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 أغسطس 2012)

اضيف الموضوع الى ارشيف شروح الاوتوكاد
شكر جزيل للمهندسة سميرة على المادة القيمة


----------



## jalalansi (26 أغسطس 2012)

[thank yoy


----------



## فواز العنسي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزتك الله خير وكتبه في ميزان حياتك


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (25 ديسمبر 2012)

برنامج رسم تسليح المقاطع العرضية و الاتاري على الاتوكاد للتقييم و اقتراح للاضافة عليه
sect - YouTube


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (2 يناير 2013)

المشروع الذي قمنا ببرمجته على الرابط التالي:
عرب شير - exam-rar


----------



## engkhaled20 (4 يناير 2013)

سميرة عبد الله قال:


> المشروع الذي قمنا ببرمجته على الرابط التالي:
> عرب شير - exam-rar


سؤال طلبته من الباشمهندسه ومرفق ردها



​


----------



## مهندس عربي جدا (28 مايو 2013)

اولا شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ولي سؤال 
هل هناك مشكلة اذا استخدمة اوتوكاد 2007 بلا من 2008 كاما ذكرة المهندسة سميرة في الفيديو الاول
انا قمة بتطبيق الدرس الاول و الثانى بمنتها الدقة لكن لم يعمل ويظهر الرسالة التالية علما باننى استخدم الوتكاد 2008
---------------------------
تعذر إنشاء مكون ActiveX .
---------------------------
الرجاء الرد لان الموضوع فعلا شيق
ولكم الشكر مقدما وشكر خاص الى المهندسة سميرة للموضوع المتميز


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
يمكن ربط الفيجوال مع اي اصدار للاتوكاد و يعمل البرنامج بشكل جيد
اذا حصل اي خطأ في فتح الاتوكاد على الاغلب تكون نسخة الاتوكاد مضروبة 
او نسخة ديمو


----------



## مهندس عربي جدا (29 مايو 2013)

اولا شكرا جزيلا على الرد للمهندسة سميرة 
انا تابعة وطبقة حتى الدرس الثالث 
كم هى عدد المحاضرات هل هي 10 حتى اتأكد ان جميع محاضرات هذا الموضوع الشيق معي
ملاحظة رابط المرجع لا يعمل هل يمكن اعادة رفعة بعد اذن م/ سميرة
مرة اخرى شكرا على الموضوع المتميز الذي ابحث عنة منذ فتره دون جدوي


----------



## مهندس عربي جدا (9 يونيو 2013)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## Mahrous76 (13 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------

